# by a certain date



## sensorbin

To παραπάνω το ερμηνεύω σαν:

μέχρι μια συγκεκριμένη η/νια

Σωστό?


----------



## cougr

sensorbin said:


> To παραπάνω το ερμηνεύω σαν:
> 
> μέχρι μια συγκεκριμένη η/νια
> 
> Σωστό?



Καλώς ήρθατε, αυτό ακριβώς εννοεί.


----------



## sensorbin

Καλώς σας βρήκα,

Άραγε το *until a certain a date* σε αντιδιαστολή με το *by a certain date* είναι λάθος?


----------



## PopiGr

Στα ελληνικά το μεταφράζουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο ("μέχρι μια ημερομηνία"), αλλά στα αγγλικά υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ του until και του by. Στο παρακάτω thread εξηγούν αυτή τη διαφορά, που εγώ ίσως δε θα μπορώ να σου εξηγήσω πολύ καλά. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=512588 Το #7 είναι το πιο ξεκάθαρο.


----------



## ireney

Καλώς ήρθες κι από μένα sensorbin.

Η PopiGr έχει δίκιο φυσικά. Ψείρες σαν κι εμένα όμως θα έλεγαν ότι είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ του "μέχρι" (until) και του "έως/ως" (by).
Ουσιαστικά ποτέ δεν διαχωρίζουμε πλέον μεταξύ των δύο αλλά η νοηματική διαφορά υπάρχει ακόμα (για τους ψείρες τουλάχιστον  ).


----------



## cougr

sensorbin said:


> Καλώς σας βρήκα,
> 
> Άραγε το *until a certain a date* σε αντιδιαστολή με το *by a certain date* είναι λάθος?



Όσον αφορά τις συγκεκριμένες φράσεις, και οι δυο είναι σωστές και αποδίδουν το ίδιο ή σχεδόν το ίδιο νόημα με τη διαφορά του ότι ανάλογα με την φράση που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις αλλάζει και η δομή της πρότασης. Για παράδειγμα: 

   1.Interested parties should submit their application _by a certain date_ (as yet to be finalised) to the Secretary of the Department.........

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να υποβάλουν την αίτηση τους μέχρι μιας ορισμένης ημερομηνίας (η οποία δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί) στη Γραμματεία του Τμήματος.......

2.  Interested parties have _until a certain date_ to submit their application.............

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι έχουν προθεσμία μέχρι μιας  ορισμένης  ημερομηνίας, για την υποβολή της αίτησης τους .........


----------



## sensorbin

Εγινέ κατανοητό.

Thanks.


----------



## Akritas

cougr said:


> Όσον αφορά τις συγκεκριμένες φράσεις, και οι δυο είναι σωστές και αποδίδουν σχεδόν το ίδιο νόημα με τη διαφορά του ότι ανάλογα με την φράση που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις αλλάζει και η δομή της πρότασης. Για παράδειγμα:
> 
> 1.Interested parties should submit their application _by a certain date_ (as yet to be finalised) to the Secretary of the Department.........
> 
> Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να υποβάλουν την αίτηση τους μέχρι μιας ορισμένης ημερομηνίας (η οποία δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί) στη Γραμματεία του Τμήματος.......
> 
> 2. Interested parties have _until a certain date_ to submit their application.............
> 
> Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι έχουν προθεσμία μέχρι μιας ορισμένης ημερομηνίας, για την υποβολή της αίτησης τους .........


 


I don't quite understand how 'by a certain date' implies 'as yet to be finalised'. I believe that in this particular example of sentences, both 'until' and 'by' mean exactly the same.


----------



## cougr

Akritas said:


> I don't quite understand how 'by a certain date' implies 'as yet to be finalised'. I believe that in this particular example of sentences, both 'until' and 'by' mean exactly the same.



I assume that what they meant was, that there would be a definite date by which applications would be due but at that point in time the specific date had yet to be determined.

Also, I agree with you that in the examples I provided the words "until" and "by" mean exactly the same but I had inadvertently left out the words "το ίδιο" from the relevant sentence. So thanks I will go back and amend it. Basically, I had included the word _σχεδόν_ in case there may be instances  where the two phrases under consideration do have slight variations in meaning but which at the time of writing I was unaware of or hadn't considered.


----------

